
Ask HN: How do you manage licenses for Windows VM's? - davismwfl
I am doing some projects that require Windows OS, more specifically 1 embedded project that requires Windows for development and a couple of projects that are cross platform.  I need clean environments that are separate from each other, they can&#x27;t cross over so sharing one machine is not an option.<p>I work off a Macbook Pro and have parallels which works well, but I am trying to figure out if I have to buy three&#x2F;four licenses of Windows 8&#x2F;10 or if there is a better way to do it.  I also would ideally like 1 or 2 clean test environments for Windows that I could blow away regularly and redo for testing.  I used to use Volume licenses for this when we had them but I don&#x27;t do enough Windows work to justify the cost of an MSDN Ultimate type subscription anymore.<p>Any suggestions?
======
davismwfl
Ok, I think I found a reasonable way.

Use the Microsoft Modern IE VM's, and after install and I get the environment
setup take a snapshot of the VM so I can always restore to it if I need to. It
isn't ideal but it should work.

Any gotcha's? I checked out the VDA but that won't work since I am using my
mac from what I understand.

